# bremze



## luciusvettius

W książce Clauda Lanzmanna "Szoah" jeden z bohaterów opowiada o Treblince:

*Puis c'était l'ouverture des portes et ça recommençait!
«Bremze, bremze, bremze.»
« Shipshe, shipshe, shipshe » ...
je n'arrive pas à le prononcer
à cause de mon dentier. C'est du polonais:
bremze ou shipshe .
Que signifie bremze?
C'est une expression ukrainienne: «Vite, vite !»*

Czy w języku polskim jest takie słowo - "bremze"?


----------



## dreamlike

Nie, w języku polskim takie słowo nie występuje. W ostatnim zdaniu znajduje się wyjaśnienie z jakiego języka ów zwrot pochodzi i co oznacza.....


----------



## DW

All my life, I have never heard it used in the Polish language. I did some research for you and here's what I've gotten -- it seems like _bremza_ is a verb which means _(to) brake_ and _bremz_ is a noun with the meaning of a _brake;_ they're both used in Vilamovian, that is an endangered micro-language actively used in the small Polish town of Wilamowice by no more than 100 native users. I don't know their conjugation/declension but maybe _bremze_ could have something to do with those two.


----------



## luciusvettius

Thank you so much! It's a German who says this word. I thought he may have misquoted a Polish word, but once you say there is nothing like this in your language... The other word he uses, "*shipshe"*, sounds like a Russian "шибче" (quick). Is there a similar Polish word? And could "bremze" be «prędzej»?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## DW

No biggie!  Well, all I've gotten about the _bremze_ is in my previous post, I don't know about any relations between _bremze_ and _prędzej_; if you mean its pronunciation -- no, _bremze_ could not be confused with _prędzej_. Hoo, don't have the foggiest idea about _shipshe_. Never seen/heard it.


----------



## dreamlike

luciusvettius said:


> The other word he uses, "*shipshe"*, sounds like a Russian "шибче" (quick). Is there a similar Polish word?


It is a bit phonetically similar to the Polish word "szybciej", as mispronounced by foreigners trying to speak Polish.


----------



## DW

dreamlike said:


> It is a bit phonetically similar to the Polish word "szybciej", as mispronounced by foreigners trying to speak Polish.



To be honest, the same idea did cross my mind but I wasn't too sure and didn't want to post a word or two about it. But maybe indeed there's something to it if you, dreamlike, touched on it.


----------



## luciusvettius

DW said:


> No biggie!  Well, all I've gotten about the _bremze_ is in my previous post, I don't know about any relations between _bremze_ and _prędzej_; if you mean its pronunciation -- no, _bremze_ could not be confused with _prędzej_. Hoo, don't have the foggiest idea about _shipshe_. Never seen/heard it.



Excuse me for taking your time and coming up with such non-competent suggestions.


----------



## luciusvettius

Thank you. It has been helpful. Do you think, too, that _bremze_ can't be confused with _prędzej_ (you pronounce it as _prendzej_)?

I addressed that to *dreamlike*


----------



## dreamlike

luciusvettius said:


> Thank you. It has been helpful. Do you think, too, that _bremze_ can't be confused with _prędzej_ (you pronounce it as _prendzej_)?
> 
> I addressed that to *dreamlike*


I think that, indeed, "bremze" and "shiphshe" might be corrupted versions of, respectively, "prędzej" and "szybciej", as (mis)pronounced by German guards in German Nazi camps. 

We know too little about the text (not to mention that I, for one, don't speak a word of French and have only a vague idea - thanks to Google translator - of what the text says) to state for sure.


----------



## wolfbm1

I have seen that film. I remember a German interviewee quoting Polish words used by guards in Treblinka, which sounded like szybciej and prędzej.
So, bremze is a German way of saying the Polish adjective prędzej in that film.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> I have seen that film. I remember a German interviewee quoting Polish words used by guards in Treblinka, which sounded like szybciej and prędzej.
> So, bremze is a German way of saying the Polish adjective prędzej in that film.


Note, that German does not distinguish between voiced and unvoiced stops lik *p *and *b*, but between aspirated and not aspirated, so a Polish unaspirated *p *sounds to a German like a *b*.


----------

